# Updated DPD Saturday and DPD Sunday Prices



## V9DPW (Jun 9, 2007)

Good news everyone! We have managed to secure a cheaper price for DPD Saturday and now DPD Sunday services 🥳 bringing the cost down to £8.95 for up to 20kg to UK Mainland with DPD Saturday and £10.95 for up to 20kg to UK Mainland with DPD Sunday! Costs will be higher for more than 20kg due to additional charges from DPD for larger/multi box items but it you are in need of something for the weekend, we can certainly look after you with the slightly higher cost of a weekend delivery :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

That’s excellent, great service.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

